# Fire Clay mentioned in Gingery's Charcoal Foundry book



## GaryK (Mar 5, 2013)

I have been looking to make the blast furnace in the book and it calls for Fire Clay in making the lining.

Can someone tell me where to buy some? Is it sold under a different name?

Any help would be appreciated.

Gary


----------



## eac67gt (Mar 5, 2013)

Another member was looking for this and I found it listed on Home Depots website. I don't know if it is exactly what you are looking for. 

http://www.homedepot.com/buy/50-lb-fire-clay-100011882.html#specifications

Ed


----------



## Bill Gruby (Mar 5, 2013)

That ius what he needs. It is a ceramic mix. ------ "Billy G"


----------



## GaryK (Mar 5, 2013)

eac67gt said:


> Another member was looking for this and I found it listed on Home Depots website. I don't know if it is exactly what you are looking for.
> 
> http://www.homedepot.com/buy/50-lb-fire-clay-100011882.html#specifications
> 
> Ed



I did find that at Lowes and Home Depot websites but neither of my local stores carries it. Not even stores in Dallas so I assume they don't sell it anymore.

Thanks anyway.

Gary


----------



## DMS (Mar 5, 2013)

Might try these guys, though shipping may be prohibitive.

http://www.budgetcastingsupply.com/

I have also found that ceramic supply have lots of usable refractorys (used for building/repairing kilns). I bet you have one closer than you think.


----------



## xalky (Mar 6, 2013)

Check this out: Castable refractory cement: http://www.amazon.com/Rutland-Products-600-Refractory-Cement/dp/B002MAFJ0C


----------



## jpfabricator (Mar 6, 2013)

Boral Bricks in Henderson, TX has fire clay in a 15# bucket.


----------

